# eheim ecco pro 300 priming



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

That's it! Another snapped bit of plastic.  second hand filter with no instructions on priming etc. Can someone explain how to close these filters without breaking the handle doo-dah?  I hate these stupid, needlessly fiddly filters. I'm gonna punch myself in the face with rage.  Good day.


----------



## James D (18 Dec 2013)

I replaced my 2013 with an Ecco 200 recently and I find it to be great, much easier to prime, maintain etc.

Not much help to you really though, maybe you're naturally heavy handed. 

There are videos on youtube that show you how to prime them but I can't access them at work sorry.


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

Ahh,  at least someone can use the bloody things.  I'll check out this youtube thing


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

The videos on YouTube highlight the problem. Their pump heads go on easy, mine needs brute strength to push into place. Maybe dipping the seal area in hot water will soften it up enough.  Or new seal entirely


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

I have one too and love it but had thought to myself that some heavy handed bloke would probably get annoyed and break it  When the lid is off the handle should be down at the side. You have to push in a wee buttony thing to get it all the way down. When you put the lid back on sit it firmly on top and pull the handle up enough to make the wee button click. Then you have to be brave and open your taps! When you pull the handle up it will draw water into the pump. You then Push the handle into an upright position until it clicks and that will be it locked. Simples


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

Open taps before pulling the handle up?


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

yes, or it won't go down.


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

I mean the lid won't go down...


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I mean the lid won't go down...


 mine won't go down anyway!


----------



## sa80mark (18 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> Open taps before pulling the handle up?




Has darren been trying to compress air by hand ? 

I did the same thing with my 120 and promptly snapped the handle off


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> mine won't go down anyway!


have you opened the taps?



sa80mark said:


> I did the same thing with my 120 and promptly snapped the handle off


I nearly did that but managed to restrain myself. But i did smile to myself and think 'blokes are gonna hate this'.


----------



## sa80mark (18 Dec 2013)

It took me ages to figure it out  needless to say it was rapidly replaced with an ehiem classic


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

It snapped whilst Taps/ hose were off getting measured for lily pipes..  The head just won't fit without major hoo-ha


----------



## James D (18 Dec 2013)

I forgot to open the taps once and spent a few seconds trying to force the handle, it's an easy mistake to make. Obviously I'm well in touch with my feminine side though!


----------



## Lindy (18 Dec 2013)

James D said:


> . Obviously I'm well in touch with my feminine side though!


I have been guilty in the past of ''if it doesn't fit - force it!"


----------



## sa80mark (18 Dec 2013)

Thats the joy of my job  if it dont fit hit it


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Dec 2013)

If in doubt give it a clout  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Dec 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> If in doubt give it a clout
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


Said by the window fitter Lol


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

Got a  bunch of spares, here goes nothing!


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2013)

Ta da !  Now it feels much better. Twice as easy .


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Dec 2013)

I too, have done this exact thing. Felt like bouncing the rest of it down the road afterward.


----------

